# Are we ready to take this test down...



## EL Nica PE (Oct 23, 2006)

You can dooit dooit dooit!!! Water boy!


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im not sure...i sure damn hope so. I really dont think doing the same problems over again is going to help me. I think im just going to skim over all the problems Ive done...

Its money time...may we all shine like a half-dollar silver buffalo with 3 legs....


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I guess I will start studying tonight!!

;hea51


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

I am going to get 38/40 in the AM, and then only work the first 16 problems in the afternoon, then I am leaving..


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

:rotfl:

Ill do the same and we'll compare results...


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 23, 2006)

That is pretty funny. No leaving earlier for me for sure, I need to see all 80 questions, every point counts. :true:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

I expect to walk out of the test laughing in the face of the proctors

"You call that a Test!"

:lie:


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 23, 2006)

I visited test center on Saturday, an elder guard told me that he couldn't let me see the test center. All I want to see is how big the table is. He told me he seen two people share one table. "That is cheap" I shouted. He was totally surprised and didn't care.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

:rotfl: He'll remember you on friday!

:MIG:


----------



## Hill William (Oct 23, 2006)

> I visited test center on Saturday, an elder guard told me that he couldn't let me see the test center. All I want to see is how big the table is. He told me he seen two people share one table. "That is cheap" I shouted. He was totally surprised and didn't care.


We had to share tables and they were so f'ed up that they gave you a piece of poster board to write on so your pencil didnt go thru the paper. :true:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 23, 2006)

RG...You do the first 20, I will go the second 20 we can then fill out one group answer sheet and be done even earlier.

How is the space allotment in GA?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

:BK: I think group projects would be a good idea, its how we solve problems in the "real world"

You are two to a 8Ft table in GA, I had more room than I thought I would. The only bad thing is that the tables are a little flimsy (standard folding table you would see at a church dinner or something)


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok. I'm leaving the office and I going to study for aleast four hrs..


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 23, 2006)

> > I visited test center on Saturday, an elder guard told me that he couldn't let me see the test center. All I want to see is how big the table is. He told me he seen two people share one table. "That is cheap" I shouted. He was totally surprised and didn't care.
> 
> 
> We had to share tables and they were so f'ed up that they gave you a piece of poster board to write on so your pencil didnt go thru the paper. :true:


Yeah, how messed up was that? GIVE 'EM HELL THIS TIME DVINNY!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm gonna give em hell, and then some. LOL.

I think they better give me two of those white boards, cause I'm gonna be writing equations left and right handed!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 23, 2006)

Are you saying we will use their pencil? A very short one to fill the circles or ovals on answer sheet? What is the white board for?

Structure people should get the whole table. We have way too many books and codes. Of course they won't know, what do they care?

:resp


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2006)

WV gives a white board to put underneath your answer sheet, to have a flat writing surface.

The tables are hammered, because they are all engraved with shit like Bill loves Amy, and bullshit like that.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 24, 2006)

> WV gives a white board to put underneath your answer sheet, to have a flat writing surface.
> The tables are hammered, because they are all engraved with shit like Bill loves Amy, and bullshit like that.


Amy gets around from what I hear.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 24, 2006)

She does, cause on just my table alone, I saw her referenced in scripts from Jim, Bill, Tom, Ed, and Lisa.


----------

